# Friends at worship...Friends on the mat.



## IcemanSK (Jul 20, 2006)

Early in my MA career (in my teens) I had some friends from Church really not understand why "a good Christian kid" would be involved in MA. (Either because of the "violent" aspects or the "Eastern Mysticism" involved. At the same time, I've run across more than a few MA-ists who said they, "really liked me" & were surprised when they found out I was "religious." With the folks from Church, I've had to explain how the 2 compliment each other & that the "Eastern Mysticism" is not a threat to my faith. To the MA-ists who "liked me before they found I was "religious," I've helped them to see that I'm still "like-able."

Has anyone else come across these things in your experience? How did you handle it?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 20, 2006)

Nicely, I've recieved no wierdness or odd looks from my MA friends when they discover I hold with certain Western belief systems.  Sadly, though, many people at church have given me the odd eye when I mention MA.

I shrug it off.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Ice my smooth fighting friend  yes I think this here that you describe is all too common where the eastern idealogies are viewed as next door to blasphemy by our orthodox western religions.. I used to be a member of a very staunch pentecostal church and though it was a very friendly place at the same time I always found there to be an undercurrent of condenscention or affected piety over things like the arts I studied and was always happily open about and I will admit I got a lot of little snide comments which we say here is like a joke with a jag.. and I was never behind the door to say to someone that my mind and heart was always open to everything adn my faith was not a paper house to be blown down by every passing idea.. oh well.. people eh.. people are all happy to prejudge you no matter what they say bout objectivity.. you just stick to it and keep that mind and heart of yours as open and receptive as it is because that is how you will grasp the biggest ideas.. 

my very best wishes to you
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

I've never had a problem with it, although one of my students has had problems with his pastor - his church is a "turn the other cheek" denomination, and his pastor keeps trying to convince him that being in TKD and training for self-defense goes against that idea.

On the other hand, my students always seem shocked to find out that crocheting and cross-stitching are hobbies of mine; they keep saying it doesn't seem to fit with the TKD.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I've never had a problem with it, although one of my students has had problems with his pastor - his church is a "turn the other cheek" denomination, and his pastor keeps trying to convince him that being in TKD and training for self-defense goes against that idea.
> 
> I used to train w/ 2 brothers who's parents were missionaries in a "turn the other cheek" denomination. They always fought REALLY hard. And fought each other harder! But "on the street" they were gentle people.
> 
> On the other hand, my students always seem shocked to find out that crocheting and cross-stitching are hobbies of mine; they keep saying it doesn't seem to fit with the TKD.


 
Crotching?! Cross-stitching?! That's just wrong, somehow!:uhyeah: j/k
Yeah, people really tend to put others in a box sometimes, don't we? "I'm more comfortable when you're like this, rather than that." It's amazing.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 20, 2006)

Turn the other cheek = spinning backfist.

Martial arts compliments "my Christianity" by providing a healthy method of exercise and defense - our body is considered a "temple" and thus worth defending.  The moral aspect of martial arts teaching and philosophy can be directliy applied to a Christian life and can only make one a stronger follower of each's chosen way (mine is Jesus).

My two cents.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2006)

only seldom have I encountered this. A very religious person I met once did not believe that you should use martial arts to defend yourself, especially if someone was attacking you when not in their right mind, such as if they were on drugs. I stated my belief that you have the right to defend yourself and your family.
I have often been concerned that some very religious people that I have met might be quick to judge me and martial arts but I have not found that to be the case. I think if you are friendly, courteous and peaceful you represent yourself and the martial arts well and make a favorable impression.


----------

